# How tight should a full face helmet fit?



## bunce (Apr 29, 2009)

I just bought a carbon 661 helmet off chainlove. I'm not sure whether I ordered the right size.
When I shake my head it moves around a bit but if I went smaller I'm afraid I'd have trouble getting my head in as it's already tight.
Any advice is welcomed,

Thanks


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

661 has different cheek pad kits for their helmets. You might be able to find them on their website


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

bunce said:


> I just bought a carbon 661 helmet off chainlove. I'm not sure whether I ordered the right size.
> When I shake my head it moves around a bit but if I went smaller I'm afraid I'd have trouble getting my head in as it's already tight.
> Any advice is welcomed,
> 
> Thanks


Imagine if you took a good side hit on the "chin" of the helmet-would it rotate on your head? As long as it will stay put, a little wiggle isn't so bad. But it should seem snug-you'll get used to it and the pads will break in slightly on a too-snug helmet.

Sometimes a hair cut (or letting it grow) can fine-tune the helmet fit a little.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

if it moves on yer head when ya just shake it, imagine what its gonna do on a rough dh run not to mention a fall. yer descrition speaks of a helmet that doesnt fit properly. could be a size thing, might be a shape thing. the pad kit is a great place to start. i had to do the same thing with my tld se2. end result is a firm fit with minimal to no movement when strapped down, kinda tight on the cheeks and snug around the cranium without creating 'hot spots', otherwise it will transfer energy rather than absorb it. this isnt baggy shorts fallin off yer ass so ya look cool, guys.

side note and ot: young guy w/ 2 buddys comes in today for a snowboard outfit. hes aprox 5'7", 150lbs at best, picks out a flashy white pin striped burton set up...... in xl! we just laughed like hell.


----------



## bionicman (Nov 6, 2009)

Size
There's more to fitting a helmet than just buying the one that
matches your hat size or guessing at "small, medium or large."
However, hat size is a good starting point. If you don't know your size,
you can use the chart above.Measure your head at its largest circumference
- usually just above your eyebrows in front, over your eyes
and around in back.Try it several times so you know you've gotten the
largest number. If your head size falls between the numbers listed, use
the larger size. Most helmets are marked and sold as S, M, L or XL, so
you may need to contact the manufacturer for size equivalents.
Helmet sizes vary among manufacturers and model types.
The Best Way to Try on Your Helmet
➟ Hold it by the chin straps.The bottom of the helmet should face
you with the front pointing down.
➟ Put your thumbs on the inside of the straps, balancing the
helmet with your fingertips.
➟ Spread the sides of the helmet apart slightly and slip it down
over your head using the chin straps.
The helmet should fit snugly and may even feel a bit too tight until it
is in place correctly. Be sure it sits squarely on your head. It shouldn't
be tilted back on your head like a hat.Remember, if your helmet is too
large, several things could happen: it will move around and up and
down on your head when you least want it to; it can be noisy and let
in wind;worst of all, it may come off in a crash!
Once the helmet is on your head, make a few other fit checks before
fastening the straps.
➟ The cheek pads should touch your cheeks without pressing
uncomfortably.
➟ There should be no gaps between your temples and the brow pads.
➟ If the helmet has a neck roll, it shouldn't push the helmet away
from the back of your neck.
➟ On full-face helmets, press on the chin piece.The helmet or face
shield should not touch your nose or chin. If it does, it will surely
do so at speed from wind pressure.

http://www.msf-usa.org/downloads/helmet_CSi.pdf


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

pads also settle in after a while of use. it may fit tight now when its new, but after a few months of use, it'll feel a _little _looser.*

*advice applies to other real life situations.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

rule # 1: remove pad before use


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

cactuscorn said:


> side note and ot: young guy w/ 2 buddys comes in today for a snowboard outfit. hes aprox 5'7", 150lbs at best, picks out a flashy white pin striped burton set up...... in xl! we just laughed like hell.


Its all bout the colors bro 

This is the danger of buying protective gear online!

I always go in a try the sizes different Helmets [brands] fit differently often for a given size, and I get assistance, I try the one below I think I am then go up from there, but I make the decision.

My moto x, Helmet I got recently is XL normally I'm a medium/large in MTB [Giro] bit bigger than most, 661 a large and TLD I'm a large!

But the moto is the best fitting Helmet Ive had since my Bell Moto 6 :thumbsup:

Try before you buy is my advice


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmm, I guess I still have yet to find the right helmet, when I try a small its so tight I feel like I'll get a migraine, when I put on a medium it has play in it and will move pretty easily up and down. Stupid odd shaped head.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Sounds like you should go to a store and try on some helmets with a salesman helping you out. Once you experience a proper fit at the store you'll know better which brands/sizes work for you and what your new helmet should feel like. Make sure you get help from someone experienced though.


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

i use a large for my dirtbike helmet...but i use a medium giro remedy, the large remedy just felt a little loose...you want the helmet to be a little snug on the cheeks like everybody is sayin


----------



## adi700 (Nov 18, 2013)

Here is a video about fitting a motorcycle helmet. Even though the video is not about mtb helmets, it can give good clues: The Helmet Center on proper helmet fit - TheHelmetCenter.com - YouTube


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Put the helmet on your head, then wiggle it up down, left right, fore and aft. If your scalp does not move with the helmet, it's too loose and will offer no protection in a crash, possible increasing your injury.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

adi700 said:


> Here is a video about fitting a motorcycle helmet. Even though the video is not about mtb helmets, it can give good clues: The Helmet Center on proper helmet fit - TheHelmetCenter.com - YouTube





musikron said:


> Put the helmet on your head, then wiggle it up down, left right, fore and aft. If your scalp does not move with the helmet, it's too loose and will offer no protection in a crash, possible increasing your injury.


You do realize you're probably a little late on the advice, this is a 4 year old thread.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, someone else might be helmet shopping and need some insight. But really, I just click "new posts" when browsing this forum, so I was replying to a post a few minutes before me, not years ago.


----------



## Cha (May 20, 2015)

plagiarism is bad.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Cha said:


> plagiarism is bad.


plagiarism is bad. Opps, I'm naughty!


----------



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. I have a large head, I just got a XXL Bell Transfer and it fits everywhere but my cheeks. It pushes my cheeks up and makes me look rather...entertaining...

I don't really care what I look like, but I was wondering how much pressure in the cheek area is normal.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Cheek pads break in over time, my rule of thumb is, you should not be able to chew gum, but not overly tight.


----------



## mcole1987 (Sep 25, 2015)

My question is specific to the cheek pads. I got a medium Fox Rampage. The helmet feels like it fits perfect, but the cheek pads feel a little tight. How much should I expect them to break in?


----------

